# need some workout music



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

So when i work out i tend to prefer metal to wind me up a bit , i have Nokia music that allows me to pick 3 bands and it gives you music by those 3 plus others . Listening to - ektomorf , fear factory , drowning pool , cky , the misfits etc .

Any suggestions ?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Swedish house mafia


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol @ danwell . IM into either hard dance (hardcore 1995) or metal . Don't mind house etc but not really gonna work for me training . D and b is ok to


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Whenever i pick up a paintbrush, i have to listen to Motley Crue's self titled 1994 album, its got a harder edge than their other stuff.

Black label society

Pride and Glory

That should get you started.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Can't beat a bit ac/dc or Rammstein ,I have a playlist for aerobic training and one for weights the weights one is mainly r&b lol


----------

